# تعلم صناعة الكربون وفيم يستخدم



## kamal Nashar (12 مايو 2009)

تعلم صناعة الكربون وفيم يستخدم


----------



## REACTOR (12 مايو 2009)

اهلا باسود الكربون ..... اكبر دليل ان كلمة " انت هندي " بقت مدح مش ذم 

ملف باور بوينت جميل ........شكرا


اللي مش فاهم شركة اسود الكربون مقامة في الاسكندرية و يديرها ويملكها الهنود 


يا ريت تغير عنوان الموضوع لعنوان مفهوم


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووور أخي العزيز وننتظر الجديد ......


----------



## شبرا البلد (16 يناير 2011)

بذلت مجهود كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## مازن81 (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## naggary1 (7 مارس 2011)

دراسة عن أسود الكربون والتاثير على البيئة


----------



## flamme (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلاا على هذا المجهود*
*_________*​


----------



## bermand (2 مارس 2013)

ألأخوة الكرام السلام عليكم

سؤالي هل ألسود الكاربون الناتج من اعادة تدوير ألأطارات تدخل في صناعة الدهانات؟ وان كانت كذلك فما هي نسبة استخدامها في تلك الصناعة 
واية معلومات عن هذا الموضوع

تقبلوا احترامي وتقديري


----------

